

Ask HN: How do you use Parse.com? what about performances and scalability? - tiboll

Hi all,<p>I currently bootstraping a new project (a mobile app) witch will require me to handle a basic user profile, some categories for each profile and a advanced search based on these categories&#x2F;criteria and the user location.<p>I also want to track the usage of the app, and probably be able to send some emails to inactive users.<p>To be able to launch an MVP quickly I&#x27;m thinking about using Parse.com but I don&#x27;t see much feedback from project who might use it.<p>Does anyone have some experience to share?<p>Thanks a lot!<p>Thibaut
======
jamesjyu
Hey Thibaut! Co-founder of Parse here. I think your use case is perfect for
Parse. But, don't take my word for it. You might get more responses if you
post in our google group: [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/parse-
developers](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/parse-developers)

